# RIP Myron "Super Jew" Cohen



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

RIP Myron, my thoughts and pray for your family


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

RIP. Who was he? Super Jew? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Owner of Neptune uniforms and equipment.

RIP


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

He always tried his best to make you think paying more for his products was the right thing to do. He would bend over backwards to get you what you needed. Especially during tragic times. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Any word on arraignments? Be nice to get a couple Honor Guards that he outfitted there.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Nothing posted yet


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

If he is being put to rest according to Jewish custom, he will be in the ground within 48 hours. Doesn't leave much time if something isn't posted soon. 

Got my dress uniform made by him. He had a superior product. A very loud man who wore a seriously old and shitty hat.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

^Thats why I asked. Should be very quick


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

I bought a hat and some law books from him when he came bye the academy. He was a class act! RIP!


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

I'll never forget the first time I called Neptunes..."Myron the super jew how can I help you"


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

July 2, 2012
*Myron Cohen, 80*

Newburyport, MA - Myron Charles Cohen, age 80, of Newburyport, passed away on Sunday, July 1, 2012. For 58 years, the beloved husband of Ramona Cohen (Chavera). Loving father of George Cohen, Anthony Cohen, Mitchell Cohen, and Linda Cohen Tobin & her late husband Daniel. Adored grandfather of Mitchell, Jr., Cassandra, Joe, Maggie, Michelle, and Catherine. Dear brother of Sandra MacBernie and the late Lillian Leeman and Max Cohen. Fond uncle to his nieces and nephews. Myron was an Air Force veteran of the Korean War. Myron's passion was his work. He was the owner of Neptune Police Supply and Equipment of Haverhill, MA. His family-run business specialized in honor guard uniforms with which he traveled and sold nationwide. Along with his work, he cherished time with Ramona and his family and friends. Myron insisted on family dinners every Sunday and he had an open door policy for everyone and anyone to stop by, all were always welcomed. With an incomparable sense of humor, a love for animals and overall zest for life, he will be missed by all who knew him.
Graveside services on Tuesday, July 3, 2012 at 10:00 am at Newburyport Hebrew Cemetery, Rt. 68, Salisbury, MA. Following the service, memorial observance will be at his late residence until 3:00 pm and 6-8 pm, continuing Wednesday and Thursday 6-8 pm, and Sunday, 6-8. In lieu of flowers, remembrances may be made to a charity of your choice.
*ARRANGEMENTS: Levine Chapels, 470 Harvard Street, Brookline, MA 617-277-8300, www.levinechapels.com.*

*http://www.eagletribune.com/obituaries/x1483814035/Myron-Cohen-80*


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Harry


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I only met him once, but he left an impression. He was a customer of a friend of ours. I never got the "Super Jew" references until I actually met him and he introduced himself as the "Super Jew". Before we parted company he gave me a little memo pad holder with all the business info on it and sure enough it had "Myron Cohen aka Super Jew" in gold on it. 

Rest in Peace.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

He demanded that you call him Super Jew. He was a bit abrasive and over the top but he was definitely a supporter of ours and people like that are getting harder and harder to find.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

He was a bit abrasive and over the top! He was way over the top. He always had what I needed and I could get it right away. The first time I met him in the 80's I walked out of there scratching my head. I got use to him and made it a point of breaking his chops everytime I went there. Rest in peace Myron. I still have a had time calling him the Super Jew.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Went in there for my final fitting of my dress uniform. While he was doing whatever, I was checking out his boxes upon boxes of patches. I came across a box of Boston FBI ERT patches. I remarked to him how I spent three years in FBI task force and had been able to obtain scores of their patches but not that one. He handed me one. I asked him how much, and he wouldn't hear of it. Just said "Take it, because I'm giving it to you."

I found it a Giant pain in the ass to drive out there, but I had no problem burning a little gas to give him my business. 

Yes he was abrasive and over the top, but the man had a personality. It's very hard to find a person who is easy to like though comes off like a complete nut job. Myron was that person. Somehow, going to Neptune will not ever be the same for any of us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

Rest in Peace Myron!! I appreciate all of the help you gave me and my fellow honor guard members when we were just starting up the unit. I don't think we could have done it without you. Thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

He has/had an FFL and I believe the kid(s) will keep it going. He was a colorful dude.
On the other hand, I personally never met him, just his rep from other boys/girls on my department(s) over the years...so I should just STFU! RIP Myron.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

The man was a character! RIP Myron.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

He was certainly a character! RIP "Super Jew"


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

TopCop24 said:


> I'll never forget the first time I called Neptunes..."Myron the super jew how can I help you"


+1
I was actually thrown off guard and stumbled with my words for a bit. Couldnt believe that's how he answered the phone. Then I met him at the store and he introduced himself the same way.

RIP


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

He was a pain in the ass....and that's why I liked him! RIP...Myron


----------



## mc2252 (Jun 9, 2008)

I actually enjoyed driving up to Haverhill...to see him and the store was great to. Not allot to look forward to in Haverhill... RIP Myron


----------

